# RESOLVED:  Kernel-Panic bei ASUS eeebox B202 - Installation

## Ge3ntoo

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne eine vor Monaten angefangene Installation abschließen und muss jetzt doch einmal um Hilfe bitten: Ich bekomme die folgende Kernel-Panic. Kann mir jemand erklären was dem Kleinen fehlt? - Bei einem ähnlichen Fall hatte ich vergessen, den Treiber für den Festplatten-Controller in den Kernel zu kompilieren,... aber hier bin ich ratlos: http://sites.internet.lu/folders/famrsb/DSC08953.JPG

Zur weiteren Info:

Ausgabe von "fdisk sda" (sda3 ist die recovery Partition für die eeebox)

```
   Device Boot     Start        End     Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *          1       5222   41945683+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2   *       5223      18804   109097415   83  Linux

/dev/sda3   *      18805      19457    5245222+   b  W95 FAT32
```

Meine Kernel-Location

```
livecd boot # ls -l

total 3248

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       1 Dec 31  2010 boot -> .

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan  1  2011 grub

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3311904 Feb 21 11:10 kernel-2.6.36-r5
```

/boot/grub/grub.conf:

```
default 2

timeout 15

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.36-r5

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.36-r5 root=/dev/sda2 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap vga=795

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.36-r5 (Rescue)

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.36-r5 root=/dev/sda2 init=/bin/bb

title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

/etc/fstab:

```

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

/dev/sda2               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

Vielen Dank vorab!

Ge3ntooLast edited by Ge3ntoo on Wed Jul 27, 2011 7:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## astaecker

In der dmesg-Ausgabe steht:

```
sda: unknown partition table
```

Er erkennt als das Format vom MBR nicht. Könnte vielleicht daran liegen, dass alle Partitionen als "bootfähig" markiert sind. Dies ist falsch und für Linux auch unnötig. Lediglich Windows braucht diese Einstellung.

Ansonsten, keine Ahnung.

----------

## Ge3ntoo

Ha! Es konnte einfacher nicht sein...

```

# Partition Types

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=n
```

daraus wurde jetzt:

```
CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y
```

1000 Dank an bell!

----------

